# ovations hair therapy



## kimmy (Feb 5, 2009)

Ovation Cell Therapy for Thinning Hair: Hair Restoration | Hair Loss Treatment | Grow Thick Hair Fast

has anyone had any experience with this or know anything about it? i really want thicker hair, but i'm kind of hesitant to drop that kind of money on something like this because it seems way too good to be true..


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 5, 2009)

It is all the rave on another forum that i am apart of.  Many women have been having success with this product.  This company actually owns Mega-tek which makes products for horses.  I know what you are thinking...lol.  Ovation and Mega-tek are the same product but in different packaging.  Mega-tek can be used by humans also and it is way cheaper than the price of Ovation.  I dont think i can post links to another forum on here.  If you would like to read about it i could pm you the links to the thread at the other forum.  My sister and mom jumped on the bandwagon after reading about the products.  They work great.


----------

